# Sage Barista Pro - heater problem



## Pawel (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi,

I have recently bought a Sage Barista Pro machine and after dialing it in for a week I've found out that the water is only 73-75 C hot.

This gives underextracted coffee.

Since my machine is out of warranty I need to fix it myself or find a repair service willing to fix it.

So far everybody I have contacted refused to touch it since there are no easy parts source.

Does anyone have an idea how can this be fixed? What sort of heating system is used in it?
Generally Internet is thin on info on this sort of issue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

br

Pawel


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi whilst I don't know about this machine, scale build up can affect temperature in coffee machines, especially in machines with a thermocoil (in place of a boiler). Cheap as chips to run descaler through it (Sage do an own branded descaler), and it might just improve your temperature issue.

How are you measuring temperature/ extraction?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Pawel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently bought a Sage Barista Pro machine and after dialing it in for a week I've found out that the water is only 73-75 C hot.
> 
> ...


 How are you measuring temp?


----------



## Pawel (Jun 28, 2020)

Scale is rather unlikely culprit as the machine was never used. I bought it in original packaging with all the plastic wraps from the factory.

Since his is a portafilter machine I simply check the water temperature running without the filter. This would hit the coffee if portafilter was installed.

Just for the comparison I've checked the water straight from the cattle to rule out the thermometer fault. I am not worried about the thermometer inaccuracy by one or two degrees. 25 degrees C though makes in useless.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Pawel said:


> Scale is rather unlikely culprit as the machine was never used. I bought it in original packaging with all the plastic wraps from the factory.
> 
> Since his is a portafilter machine I simply check the water temperature running without the filter. This would hit the coffee if portafilter was installed.
> 
> Just for the comparison I've checked the water straight from the cattle to rule out the thermometer fault. I am not worried about the thermometer inaccuracy by one or two degrees. 25 degrees C though makes in useless.


 You're measuring the temp wrong. 
you need restriction in flow (from the coffee puck) that allows the water time in the thermojet to reach correct temp. 
If not it will come out at 75 deg. 
Your coffee is likely under-extracted for other reasons

Also how is it out of warranty?


----------



## Pawel (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks Tom, that gives me hope that the machine is not broken after all. 
When pouring with a coffee puck what is the correct temp of my espresso, so I can validate good extraction temperature?

Alternatively how to measure the temp properly?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Pawel said:


> Thanks Tom, that gives me hope that the machine is not broken after all.
> When pouring with a coffee puck what is the correct temp of my espresso, so I can validate good extraction temperature?
> 
> Alternatively how to measure the temp properly?


 The best way I've found to measure temp is to put the pressurised (Dual wall) single basket in and run 3-4 shots through it. Then stick the temp probe in through the PF spouts into the hole in the middle, there a pressured stream of water should come out and give you a close approximation of the temp that would be hitting the puck, minus about 2deg. 
this should be 90ish


----------



## Pawel (Jun 28, 2020)

You made my day Tom!

Looks like there is nothing wrong with the machine. I've run a test according to your instruction and temp hit 91C.

Awesome!

Looks like I just need to learn how to pull a good shot.

Thank you very much sir!

br

Pawel


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Pawel said:


> You made my day Tom!
> 
> Looks like there is nothing wrong with the machine. I've run a test according to your instruction and temp hit 91C.
> 
> ...


 no worries. glad I could help.
Feel free to read the sticky post at the top of this forum and then post any issues you have making great coffee.


----------

